# One of many snap shots from my home town



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Often take snaps on my phone , plenty of opportunities in my wonderful home town of Cromer.
photo share


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Cold on the East Coast beaches today!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Many years ago I used to visit a customer in North Walsham. We used to describe that as going to the back of beyond. I describe Cromer as going to past the back of beyond!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A lovely picture


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

As said above, great photo. Visit there at least once a year.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

I bet the fishing is good of that beach.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Lovely photo chum. The birds are feckin huge though. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Cheers guys...Yes great fishing especially off the pier Billy . Yes birds are huge and the seagulls are rather large too!!!!


----------

